# My massive MM Theraphosa Stirmi (formerly Burgundy)



## nicholo85 (Mar 18, 2011)

Love him. He's available for sale/trade, but no one in Canada seems to want him. Too bad I can't ship to the US.

I know he couldn't fully stretch out in this tank, and it's 9 inches wide. So I think hes pushing 11 inches. Yeah, he needs to be rehoused.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Fran (Mar 18, 2011)

Is that a 2.5G tank?

If it is, whioch it very looks like, that tank is 12 Large, 6 wide and 8 tall..... 

Even a 5.5 Tank doesnt have a 9" with.


----------



## nicholo85 (Mar 18, 2011)

5g. Yes, he needs to be rehoused.

Forgot to mention, there's a quarter coin underneath his right front leg. Just for scale.


----------



## Fran (Mar 18, 2011)

No offense, but I really doubt that is a 5.5G tank.


----------



## teamster6 (Mar 18, 2011)

looks like a five gallon tank to me. shoot a shot with a ruler ha ha

t6


----------



## nicholo85 (Mar 18, 2011)

Edited. Here are the measurements. 16inches wide, 8 inches deep, 10 inches high. Not quite sure how that measures up in gallons.

2nd Edit: In which case, I stand corrected in my first estimate of an 11 inch leg span. The tank is 8 inches deep therefore hes probably pushing 10 easily, if I may.

Not to worry Fran. I'm quite certain the Theraphosa in your possession is still much larger. lol.


----------



## Fran (Mar 18, 2011)

nicholo85 said:


> Edited. Here are the measurements. 16inches wide, 8 inches deep, 10 inches high. Not quite sure how that measures up in gallons.
> 
> 2nd Edit: In which case, I stand corrected in my first estimate of an 11 inch leg span. The tank is 8 inches deep therefore hes probably pushing 10 easily, if I may.
> 
> Not to worry Fran. I'm quite certain the Theraphosa in your possession is still much larger. lol.


Is not that man, really.  Is because if thats a 5.5G tank, then that means that that spider is around 12-13" DLS..Thats why I questioned it .


----------



## joshuai (Mar 18, 2011)

nicholo85 said:


> Edited. Here are the measurements. 16inches wide, 8 inches deep, 10 inches high. Not quite sure how that measures up in gallons.
> 
> 2nd Edit: In which case, I stand corrected in my first estimate of an 11 inch leg span. The tank is 8 inches deep therefore hes probably pushing 10 easily, if I may.
> 
> Not to worry Fran. I'm quite certain the Theraphosa in your possession is still much larger. lol.


5 1/2 gallon


----------



## nicholo85 (Mar 18, 2011)

Fran said:


> Is not that man, really.  Is because if thats a 5.5G tank, then that means that that spider is around 13" DLS..Thats way I questioned it .


I know. I'm just poking around for some fun. 

10 inches may be the length he can stretch from front to back. DLS may be a different story. If he dies on my hands, I'll measure him and take a photo. If it's 13 inches, I'm calling the Guiness Book of World Records.


----------



## Fran (Mar 18, 2011)

For example 

If thats a 5.5 G, then its 16" long.

If we stretch her out, she could probably reach those 2 blue "X" in the picture. Which means, she would be around -12" on a lineal measurement.
Put that on DLS, and you get another inch, at least.

Thats why I dont know what to think


----------



## nicholo85 (Mar 18, 2011)

Took another photo of him. Tip of his 2nd from the front right leg (dont know the exact term) is right on the 6inch mark. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

---------- Post added at 11:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 PM ----------




Fran said:


> For example
> 
> If thats a 5.5 G, then its 16" long.
> 
> ...


If only it were a she. It's a male


----------



## Fran (Mar 18, 2011)

Then she has around 3" body lenght. 
Wouldnt this measurements make more sense?


----------



## nicholo85 (Mar 19, 2011)

Abdomen plus carapace are quite close to 4 inches, and the tank is 8 inches wide, not 6.


----------



## Fran (Mar 19, 2011)

Again, not looking to doubt you , but pictures doesnt appear to agree with your measurements.

Anyway, would you take a pic with the lenght and the wide measured by a ruler? That would clarify the size of the T


----------



## Hamburglar (Mar 19, 2011)

However big it is.  That spider makes the tank look small...  

By the way  Fran, that big LP female you sold me is molting right now.


----------



## nicholo85 (Mar 19, 2011)

As you wish 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## joshuai (Mar 19, 2011)

Fran said:


> Again, not looking to doubt you , but pictures doesnt appear to agree with your measurements.
> 
> Anyway, would you take a pic with the lenght and the wide measured by a ruler? That would clarify the size of the T


ya got to figure that the ruler is a couple inches closer to the camera and measuring a photo is so not accurate!


----------



## Fran (Mar 19, 2011)

I meant a ruler on the enclosure, Nicholo 85. On the width and the lenght

Anyway, on my experience on Theraphosa, in order to get a 10" measurement, normally you need *at least* a 4" + bodylenght, on a well fed but not extremely fat  individual.
Thats on a female. On a male,normally they barely make 4" bodylenght (althought the legs are longer)

That T sems to me around  10" DLS , for what im seeing with the pictures and ruler.

---------- Post added at 01:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 AM ----------

Among the largest males I have seen, was recently one from Mark (Animal Magic) . He was 4" bodylenght with large legs,and he didnt make 11"


----------



## RyTheTGuy (Mar 19, 2011)

Just listen to what Fran says.....


----------



## Fran (Mar 19, 2011)

In any way, I wish I could buy him. I would give him a great use with my females!

You should get a female youself!


----------



## nicholo85 (Mar 19, 2011)

I'd love to get a female, but the flow of tarantulas here isn't as high as in the US. Not quite interested tin 50/50 simply because I don't have the time to take care of that many slings. 

RytheTguy: I don't think Fran and I are arguing, but rather just trying to find out how big he really is.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Mar 19, 2011)

I love the Big Theraphosa !

This was my big female.


----------



## Fran (Mar 19, 2011)

nicholo85 said:


> I'd love to get a female, but the flow of tarantulas here isn't as high as in the US. Not quite interested tin 50/50 simply because I don't have the time to take care of that many slings.
> 
> RytheTguy: I don't think Fran and I are arguing, but rather just trying to find out how big he really is.


 They have around 80 on average, so 40 slings for you, coming out at 1"...Thats would not be such a hard task! 
If not, sell them


----------



## Cruel (Jul 29, 2011)

*hey!*

Is he still available?


----------

